# American would like a vehicle for a year in Spain?



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

I'll be living in Spain from August to June starting this fall. My job will most likely be in a remote location and I would prefer to commute from the nearest city. I have no knowledge about the process of obtaining a vehicle. Ideally I'd like to be able to purchase a Motorbike or Vespa and sell it before I leave. 

Questions: Is this possible? Insurance? I will have an IDP (International Drivers Permit) that I will get here in the states. Will I need a Spanish Drivers License? The US requires a special endorsement to operate a motorbike. Does Spain also require this? 

Any help or additional info would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

awarbel said:


> I'll be living in Spain from August to June starting this fall. My job will most likely be in a remote location and I would prefer to commute from the nearest city. I have no knowledge about the process of obtaining a vehicle. Ideally I'd like to be able to purchase a Motorbike or Vespa and sell it before I leave.
> 
> Questions: Is this possible? Insurance? I will have an IDP (International Drivers Permit) that I will get here in the states. Will I need a Spanish Drivers License? The US requires a special endorsement to operate a motorbike. Does Spain also require this?
> 
> ...


Your International driving permit has to be backed up by a valid driving licence iirc, and a US driving licence is only valid for a certain time in Spain. You need to check with the Spanish Embassy

As regards purchasing a car, there are various stories depending which area, but certainly here in the CB I needed to be on the padron, and there have been reports of cars not being able to be registered in your name without having signed on the register of foreigners (residencia)


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have a valid US drivers license and from what I understand the IDP is valid for one year which would work well for me. When I get to Spain the organization I'm working for will assist me with a NIE and a bank account, but I'm unfamiliar with the padron 
What is the padron? and how do I get on it? Where do I sign on the register of foreigners?

Thank you for your help!
Adam





Stravinsky said:


> Your International driving permit has to be backed up by a valid driving licence iirc, and a US driving licence is only valid for a certain time in Spain. You need to check with the Spanish Embassy
> 
> As regards purchasing a car, there are various stories depending which area, but certainly here in the CB I needed to be on the padron, and there have been reports of cars not being able to be registered in your name without having signed on the register of foreigners (residencia)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

awarbel said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a valid US drivers license and from what I understand the IDP is valid for one year which would work well for me. When I get to Spain the organization I'm working for will assist me with a NIE and a bank account, but I'm unfamiliar with the padron
> What is the padron? and how do I get on it? Where do I sign on the register of foreigners?
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> Adam


The _padrón_ is obtained from the Ayuntamiento (town hall) of the place where you are living. You just need your NIE and something with your address on, like a rental agreement. There is a sticky thread on the forum here which tells you more.

If your employers are getting your NIE for you they will probably get the residencia certificate (register of foreigners) sorted out as well. Check with them.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Adam, you will no longer be able to legally drive on your IDL and/or American license after 6 months of *residency* in Spain. Being an _auxiliar_ counts. Once those six months are up, you'll have to get a Spanish driver's license. This is an expensive process because to do the road test you need a specially modified car, one which the local driving schools use. 

Another huge issue is that we haven't found anyone willing to insure me on my American/IDL license and you can't drive without insurance... I almost cried in _trafico_ when they said I had to start from 0 again.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You might want to consider living in the pueblo where you are working, and getting a bus or train to the city at weekends and festivals?

That's what my Canadian friend does (she is in the same situation as you). She socialises with all the other teachers locally, and they take her to all sorts of nice places.

You might find it a bit lonely living in the city where you don't know anybody.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Adam, you will no longer be able to legally drive on your IDL and/or American license after 6 months of *residency* in Spain. Being an _auxiliar_ counts. Once those six months are up, you'll have to get a Spanish driver's license. This is an expensive process because to do the road test you need a specially modified car, one which the local driving schools use.
> 
> Another huge issue is that we haven't found anyone willing to insure me on my American/IDL license and you can't drive without insurance... I almost cried in _trafico_ when they said I had to start from 0 again.


But...
It's not so difficult, if you speak Spanish (you have to do theory and practical and the theory DOES require study even if you know how to drive))
However, it will cost you, and it might not be as quick as you like...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But...
> It's not so difficult, if you speak Spanish (you have to do theory and practical and the theory DOES require study even if you know how to drive))
> However, it will cost you, and it might not be as quick as you like...


The money is what makes things difficult (for me, at least).


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

halydia said:


> Adam, you will no longer be able to legally drive on your IDL and/or American license after 6 months of *residency* in Spain. Being an _auxiliar_ counts. Once those six months are up, you'll have to get a Spanish driver's license. This is an expensive process because to do the road test you need a specially modified car, one which the local driving schools use.
> 
> Another huge issue is that we haven't found anyone willing to insure me on my American/IDL license and you can't drive without insurance... I almost cried in _trafico_ when they said I had to start from 0 again.


I think I'm starting to feel your pain already!


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You might want to consider living in the pueblo where you are working, and getting a bus or train to the city at weekends and festivals?
> 
> That's what my Canadian friend does (she is in the same situation as you). She socialises with all the other teachers locally, and they take her to all sorts of nice places.
> 
> You might find it a bit lonely living in the city where you don't know anybody.


I think this might be the simplest solution, or vice versa. If I have the option to make my own schedule I could envision myself working two days a week and commuting those two days. Is the public transportation system reliable?

I was kind of thinking the opposite, that it might be lonely living in a small pueblo, compared to a city where there is more cultural diversity and more opportunities to meet people.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

awarbel said:


> I think this might be the simplest solution, or vice versa. If I have the option to make my own schedule I could envision myself working two days a week and commuting those two days. Is the public transportation system reliable?
> 
> I was kind of thinking the opposite, that it might be lonely living in a small pueblo, compared to a city where there is more cultural diversity and more opportunities to meet people.


Have you lived in a small village before? It's difficult to get away from people sometimes


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

awarbel said:


> I think this might be the simplest solution, or vice versa. If I have the option to make my own schedule I could envision myself working two days a week and commuting those two days. Is the public transportation system reliable?
> 
> I was kind of thinking the opposite, that it might be lonely living in a small pueblo, compared to a city where there is more cultural diversity and more opportunities to meet people.


Public transport outside of main towns and cities may be rather thin on the ground, although it will probably be geared to the needs of the local community, i.e. buses to get to and from work and schools and not much else.

Depending on where you are, people will be friendly or not but much depends on YOUR attitude. If you are warm and friendly, they are more likely to respond positively. We live in a village and have found the people warm friendly and could not be more welcoming and helpful. Some distant relations came to stay with us for a few days last year and they commented that they had been spoken to more here in three days than they had in twenty years where they are living in Barcelona.

For example, here in the warmer evenings it is not uncommon to find a small group of people sitting on chairs in the street having a good old chinwag. Stand there for a few minutes (after having said 'hola') and they are, as likely as not, to go indoors and bring out another chair for you to sit on and a glass of tinto de verano. They will make you feel as welcome as if they've known you for twenty years.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

awarbel said:


> I think this might be the simplest solution, or vice versa. If I have the option to make my own schedule I could envision myself working two days a week and commuting those two days. Is the public transportation system reliable?
> 
> I was kind of thinking the opposite, that it might be lonely living in a small pueblo, compared to a city where there is more cultural diversity and more opportunities to meet people.


Public transport is pretty good and reliable across Andalucia (and very cheap) but of course until you know where you are going to be working, it's hard to say.

You also meet more people when you use public transport than you ever would in a car.

I think you'll find Spanish culture is so different and diverse from what you are used to, it won't matter where you are, at least to start with. And country people are usually friendlier than city folk.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

awarbel said:


> I think I'm starting to feel your pain already!


Adam, I don't want to make it sound bad. Yes, as non EU citizens we have to jump through a LOT of hoops, but I feel that it's worth it. 

I'd get a quote from a driving school as soon as you arrive as to what it will cost you to simply get your license. Unless you're planning on staying quite a few years, I personally think it's not really worth it. 

Also, get in contact with your school as soon as you get your placement to ask things like if the teachers live in local cities. Many teachers here have to change schools often (it's a long and complicated explanation) so I've found that many get a place in a centrally located urban area and commute from there. You could likely hop in on a carpool with them. 

Best of luck!


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Public transport outside of main towns and cities may be rather thin on the ground, although it will probably be geared to the needs of the local community, i.e. buses to get to and from work and schools and not much else.
> 
> Depending on where you are, people will be friendly or not but much depends on YOUR attitude. If you are warm and friendly, they are more likely to respond positively. We live in a village and have found the people warm friendly and could not be more welcoming and helpful. Some distant relations came to stay with us for a few days last year and they commented that they had been spoken to more here in three days than they had in twenty years where they are living in Barcelona.
> 
> For example, here in the warmer evenings it is not uncommon to find a small group of people sitting on chairs in the street having a good old chinwag. Stand there for a few minutes (after having said 'hola') and they are, as likely as not, to go indoors and bring out another chair for you to sit on and a glass of tinto de verano. They will make you feel as welcome as if they've known you for twenty years.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I think this is a great perspective to have and one I plan on carrying with me during my placement. You painted a beautiful picture of small town life that has made me look forward to it. I think the most important thing you mentioned is how much depends on “my attitude”. Great advice for life in general.
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Adam, I don't want to make it sound bad. Yes, as non EU citizens we have to jump through a LOT of hoops, but I feel that it's worth it.
> 
> I'd get a quote from a driving school as soon as you arrive as to what it will cost you to simply get your license. Unless you're planning on staying quite a few years, I personally think it's not really worth it.
> Best of luck!


Well, that's the thing. I know it's not cheap, but just how much would it cost? If you can already drive, do you need practical driving classes? Are you required to take a certain amount before you take the test? I think you are if you're a novice driver, but I would have presumed that if you already hold a licence it would just be a matter of taking the tests. 
It seems you have to pay 85,85€ tax to DGT to take the tests and the average price of classes is 25€, but with huge differnces from region to region.



*Clases prácticas (precios para 45 minutos) (*)*


*Ciudades*

A Coruña
12,43 € ​ ​ ​ Alicante
28,80€ ​Almería
26,23€ ​Badajoz
24,62€ ​Barcelona
29,51€  ​Bilbao
30,00€ ​Cádiz
24,50€ ​Castellón
25,07€ ​Ciudad Real
23,24€ ​Córdoba
25,27€ ​Cuenca
27,58€ ​Girona 26,62€​Granada
24,63€ ​Huelva
26,27€ ​Jaén
23,42€ ​Lanzarote 28,22€​Las Palmas de Gran Canaria
23,40€ ​Lleida 25,98€​Logroño
23,40€ ​Lugo 20,85€​Madrid
27,80€ ​Málaga
24,20€ ​Murcia
30,80€ ​Oviedo
29,70€ ​Palma de Mallorca
24,44€ ​Pamplona
27,24€ ​Salamanca
24,03€ ​Santa Cruz de Tenerife
26,62€ ​ 
Santander
19,89€ ​
Sevilla
23,91€ % ​ Tarragona 25,63€​Toledo 25,88€​Valencia
26,25€ ​Valladolid
24,40€ ​Zaragoza
33,54€ ​ ​ *Media  nacional*
*25,56 €* ​ 
​


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, that's the thing. I know it's not cheap, but just how much would it cost? If you can already drive, do you need practical driving classes? Are you required to take a certain amount before you take the test? I think you are if you're a novice driver, but I would have presumed that if you already hold a licence it would just be a matter of taking the tests.
> It seems you have to pay 85,85€ tax to DGT to take the tests and the average price of classes is 25€, but with huge differnces from region to region.


It's all about finding that magical driving school which is willing to let you use its cars to take the test without taking a certain number of practical lessons first.


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

So I have been placed in Algeciras, Spain. Far from the small pueblo I was expecting. From what I hear the public transportation system there is very reliable making any need for a vehicle n/a. I do appreciate the input and if anyone is familiar with Algeciras or has travel suggestions for the surrounding area, that input would be appreciated as well.

Adam


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

awarbel said:


> So I have been placed in Algeciras, Spain. Far from the small pueblo I was expecting. From what I hear the public transportation system there is very reliable making any need for a vehicle n/a. I do appreciate the input and if anyone is familiar with Algeciras or has travel suggestions for the surrounding area, that input would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Adam


The train ride to Ronda is spectacular - Ronda is pretty spectacular too!

Get a bus west to anywhere on the Costa de la Luz - start at the old Moorish city of Tarifa, as featured in _The Alchemist_. 

Spend a weekend in the city of Cadiz at Carnival time (late February). Direct bus from Algeciras.

Get a bus to Jerez de la Frontera and find out how sherry is made.

Sign up for excursions from Los Barrios into the Alcornocales natural park and watch the eagles and griffons.

Get a bus to the city of Malaga and visit the Picasso and other art galleries.

Or get the hydrofoil across to Ceuta, a part of Spain but on African soil.

You can get over to Morocco too, but not sure about the visa requirements for US citizens.

You'll be signing up for another year before you know it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You'll be signing up for another year before you know it.


hahaha, or you accidentally fall in love and end up marrying a local. 
Careful, new _auxiliares!_ 

Best of luck, awarbel. You'll have a great time! Let me know if there's anything I can help with.


----------

